# Je cherche une application "pluviométrie du passé"



## NioubyNerd (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère être au bon endroit.

Je jardine et il m'arrive de ne pas avoir été attentif du temps qu'il a fait la veille dans mon village, ma région.

Je recherche une application qui permet de voir un HISTORIQUE de la  pluviométrie. J'ai eu beau faire des recherches dans tous les sens, je  n'ai pas trouvé chaussure à mon pied. Pourtant, je sais qu'une telle  appli a existé. Je l'avais trouvé à un moment où ma carte bleue... avait  tourné vert maladive, et n'avais donc pu finaliser mon achat.

Quelqu'un veut bien venir à mon secours ?

Bonne journée à vous.


----------

